# Glossostigma Elatinoides Hemianthus



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

Does anybody here have any experience with growing Glossostigma Elatinoides Hemianthus terrestrially? Planted seeds about a week ago and they are (so far) spreading out into a nice little carpet.


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

It's the fuzzy green stuff growing on the stick and the leaf litter beneath


----------



## joe23reptiles (Aug 7, 2016)

im just doing the same. will report how it went in a week.
made a mistake tho. covered the seeds with substrate. should have let them sit on top


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine are two weeks old now give or take and look great, bright green thick mat wherever the seeds were put. I'll post pics when I get home.


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's the pics


----------



## dmsaw (Oct 11, 2018)

Do you have experience growing out other aquatic plants in your vivs?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I tried a bunch when I knocked down my planted tank, just for grins. I had very little success with most of them, but there were some that did well. I have always had good luck with baby tears and riccia in my tanks. The latter required me to have a pretty wet viv. I have had good luck transitioning anubias, too. I didn't do really well with cryptocorynes, but I think that would have worked if I had put a bit more effort into choosing a good spot or giving them some time to transition in a grow-out first. The other random stuff I tried ended up being leggy then died, mostly. Not every aquatic plant has an emersed form.

Mark


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

dmsaw said:


> Do you have experience growing out other aquatic plants in your vivs?


Not really, only java moss if that counts.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Where did you purchase the seeds?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

gonzalez said:


> Where did you purchase the seeds?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I bought them off Amazon. I forget the specific seller, but there are multiple that sell the same product.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Llama said:


> I bought them off Amazon. I forget the specific seller, but there are multiple that sell the same product.


I gotta try that. Do they other ground cover plants available from seed? Urtricularia? Baby tears? 

Mark


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Encyclia said:


> I gotta try that. Do they other ground cover plants available from seed? Urtricularia? Baby tears?
> 
> Mark


Supposedly hemianthus callitrichoides have seeds for sale but they are shipped from China so I highly doubt the legitimacy of them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

@ Llama - 

Love that plant. Definitely looks like something that would fit into some vacant niches in some of my vivs. Looks like it took pretty well on not-too-wet wood.

Uh - so, which is it, do you think: Glossostigma or Hemianthus? They are 2 different genera, 2 different species, from what I can tell in a very shallow dive on the innerwebs. If I go shopping I'd like to get what you've got (good luck, I know! ha ha ha). 

thanks


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

This might explain some of the confusion:

https://www.amazon.com/Glossostigma-Elatinoides-Hemianthus-Callitrichoides-Decoration/dp/B073J8ZDDF

I can't see well enough from the picture and it is tough without something for size reference, but that could be glosso. I have never seen it grown emersed, either  Baby tears have smaller leaves than glosso (at least in aquatic form). I would love to try some glosso, though. Baby tears grow really, really well in my tanks and I think they look great. It would be great to have something similar but with slightly larger leaves, especially if it would from seed.

Mark



jgragg said:


> @ Llama -
> 
> Love that plant. Definitely looks like something that would fit into some vacant niches in some of my vivs. Looks like it took pretty well on not-too-wet wood.
> 
> ...


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Does the glosso need soil to grow?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> This might explain some of the confusion:


Indeed. Something, from somewhere. I like what you got. If I tried, maybe I'd get that too. Or...maybe not! Ha ha ha



> Baby tears grow really, really well in my tanks


Know the feeling. I've got _something_ I think of as baby tears that is just a weed for me, under its preferred conditions. I got it from a local nursery, but maybe not like you think. There, it literally is a weed on their greenhouse floor. I bought a few things and asked if I could also dig up a little of their weed. They laughed (literally laughed), said "knock yerself out dude! come back any time!"

My mystery plant likes bright light and moderately heavy water. Needs soil - won't grow on bare wood or background, won't go far into the water either. Will stretch toward light in an ugly leggy way if grown too dark. Will sprawl and clamber and cover everything if too happy. It's burying my Selaginella in spots. Doesn't really "carpet" - more like a 3-4" deep sponge, or wiry hairball. If kept pretty dry, will sit tight, not spread. It's best cascading from a defined elevated planter, with a drip or mister on it, where it can't escape. 

It's...OK. I'm not _so very_ fond of it, looking for an upgrade. Hence my outreach...

Thanks again


----------



## Mythin (Mar 9, 2018)

I come from the planted aquarium world, and these are scam seeds that pop up from time to time. They are not glosso, or HC, or anything else they claim to be. They are some kind of asian grass, they start off like what you see, small and round leaved and eventually elongate. They arent truly aquatic, but since you arent doing fully aquatic they should atleast survive and not turn to mush like they eventually do in an aquarium.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> these are scam seeds that pop up from time to time


Uh oh! I gave $2.99 of my hard earned money ordering some of the damn things! ha ha ha

The advertised delivery time was something like "between now and next month" so I figured it was one of those goofy Chinese things. It's funny though - stuff _actually arrives_ more often than not IME. I got an email last night from Amazon saying my order has shipped already. Crazy.

We shall see, we shall see. 

I've got text-notification on all transactions with that credit card, so if any hinky traffic shows up I can just burn it pronto. It can be an annoying feature, until it saves your ass. Then it's nice...check it out if you don't have it. 



> They are not glosso, or HC, or anything else they claim to be.


Yeah...like I said, "something, from somewhere". Maybe I'll even get what llama got. Whether so or not, maybe it'll be something I like. Hey for $3 I've _already_ got the entertainment value out of my "investment". These are some pretty Wild West times, shopping with Chinese vendors. Hey, I'll take business with them, over the eastern Europeans, any day! ha ha ha

thanks guys


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

I figured it was a little hokey, the seeds being $1.99 and all 😂 The exact species I have is probably more ambiguous than I would like but i figured i would try it out. I would agree that it is probably some variant of glosso. So far, maybe because that spot in the tank stays relatively dry and bright, they have stayed a compact and low growing mat. If they all wither away or burst into flames or something I'll be sure to update everyone lol


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

dmsaw said:


> Do you have experience growing out other aquatic plants in your vivs?


"java fern" Microsorum Pteropus grows well emersed in my tank


----------



## FatManJack (Sep 22, 2018)

dmsaw said:


> Do you have experience growing out other aquatic plants in your vivs?


I haven’t personally tried it, but I’ve heard of people growing emersed duckweed on driftwood like a moss. I’ve had luck with a plant that was sold as baby tears( I believe it is Hemianthus callitrichoides)


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

Duckweed as a moss? That's sounds like it could be awesome. Id love to see pics if anyone has any. Im curious if it remains flat like it does on the surface of water


----------



## DTB (Apr 29, 2018)

dmsaw said:


> Do you have experience growing out other aquatic plants in your vivs?




I’ve have Crypt Wendtii, Java fern, needle Java, Xmas moss, Java moss, Anubius and Bolbotis grow for me emersed. I also bought some of those seeds, oh dear, we shall see....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

An update was requested. Here's somewhere around a month and a half of growth. Advice, if they are planted in especially wet and dark areas they tend to get a bit more leggy, but stay fairly compact in the drier areas.


----------



## Llama (Dec 18, 2011)

Also as comparison, here's the same plant growing in a small water feature, grows totally different and gets (relatively) large when it has enough water to do so


----------



## connorology (Oct 6, 2018)

Llama said:


> Advice, if they are planted in especially wet and dark areas they tend to get a bit more leggy, but stay fairly compact in the drier areas.


Looks good, I think I'm going to try to get something like this to grow on my background. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

dmsaw said:


> Do you have experience growing out other aquatic plants in your vivs?


Sort of. I have Riccia fluitans growing like mad up the side of a corner pond, Java fern in two tanks doing so-so, Taxiphyllum barbieri growing well in several places in a few tanks, and Cryptocoryne wendtii growing in a shallow water area, where the leaves grow out of the water. It has done very well there. 

I would REALLY like to try some cool bucephalandras, but I don't know which vendors to choose when it comes to the aquarium world. I have a feeling that I'll be experimenting with them soon, though.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I forgot to say earlier that I recommend being careful with Java Fern. It works really well if you have a moist enough environment, but it can do TOO well if you have it planted in your background or some other hardscape. It grows from a rhizome (I think that's the right terminology) and if they find a place they like, they can go nuts and that rhizome gets super thick. If you decide you don't want the Java Fern in the tank anymore (likely, if they really proliferate), it wreaks havoc on the tank trying to remove those beefy rhizomes. They are in there good and sometimes they tear out your background when removed. You can avoid this by rubber banding them to a small rock or planting them in substrate, but I find that once a tank has Java Fern, it's tough to get rid of it. It may work well for your plans, but give it some thought before you introduce it.

Mark


----------

